# Very Mouthy Puppy



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi guys, I am new here,I have a 12 week old male pup from Czech lines,he is a family/personal protection prospect.How do you correct a pup that's nipping your hands everytime you touch him,biting your pants and leash while walking and most of all not to nip and think that small children are prey.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What did you buy your pup for? As a pet or working dog?

If as working dog, I dont correct that stuff, if I dont wanna be bothered by it I have food in my hand and they get too focused on food to bite my leg, or you can carry a tug or rag and redirect their attention to something they can bite. Otherwise I just wait it out till they are older and knock it off on their own.

As for kids, I wouldnt let young kids around my pups. I had nieces staying with me and my brother was dumb enough to let them outside when one of my pups was out pottying, the pup ran over to her and scratched her back jumping up trying to lick her, the harder my brother tried to push the pup away the more intense he got. I told them I didnt want the kids around the pups, now they know why. They blame the pup, I blame them not listening to what I told them.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Since you posted this under "Raising a Working Puppy" I'd assume that's what you have. Therefore heed Mike's advice. They really do outgrow this stage. Until then redirect, redirect, redirect....help him learn that he can bite and get crazy with his own toys. Praise him and encourage him when he's being the tough guy with a toy or a tug. If he gets out of control you can always put him in his crate or kennel with something safe to chew on.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

you want a working dog huh? Get used to scratched arms, legs and a lot of bruises. Redirect and if it´s getting to bad, crate or kennel puppy.

You cant expected if you teach puppy now not to bite, he´ll do later.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You've got a terrible puppy. Send him to me!      
The mouthyness will be outgrown by 6 months or so. As Mike said, redirect to food or a toy.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok,so the solution to redirect it to something and he will out grow it.....on the running after small children,will he out grow it too?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Think about it like this. Your puppy is watching your children run around and is going into drive and chasing them. That is what they are bred to do. You can go about this two ways, 

1, Don't do a thing, and the kids will learn not to run around without first putting the puppy away. This is preferable, as it will teach the kids that not remembering things stings a little.

2, Keep the puppy in a crate unless you are with him. This is not as preferable, as the little snot doesn't learn as much, and neither do the kids.

When I was a kid, if I got bit by a dog, then the problem was always "why do you go near/ why are you poking/ what did you do to the dog, and NEVER the dogs fault. Keep this in mind, if the puppy is in the house, and the kids are getting bit, then 

1, where the *** are you at?

2, why are the kids running in the house??? ( I thought this was a universal no no)

3, What is the puppy doing unattended??? 

*** Mod Edit ***


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Think about it like this. Your puppy is watching your children run around and is going into drive and chasing them. That is what they are bred to do. You can go about this two ways,
> 
> 1, Don't do a thing, and the kids will learn not to run around without first putting the puppy away. This is preferable, as it will teach the kids that not remembering things stings a little.
> 
> ...




Ok MR. S T U P I D,...thanks for the friendly reply.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Friendly or not, the info is correct, and you paid nothing for it. 
*** Mod Edit ***


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm never going to understand why people get a nice drivey pup and act all surprised when it's a little mouthy. You said the pups a protection prospect, right? But you're worried about a little rough puppy play? Prey drive is a GOOD thing. Seems to me you're asking a lot out of something that's been alive for only 90 days


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quit Modding me. It wasn't as bad as it usually is, so quit. Big babies, he is getting this shiot for free, he can put up with it as payment. Not like he is here so I can make him Buko's playtoy as payment.

** Mod Edit ***

Hey I got a great puppy with lots of drive, and it is biting my kids that are running.

OH MY *GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *



Mod note: Knock it off.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Jeff,

Maybe since you were a baby you are already an expert on dog training so you didn't go through the rookie stage or maybe when you were a newbie experts treated you badly that's why you display such rude manners.=P~ ,thinking now it's my time to be rude:lol: 

*[Mod Edit: Oh how I despise having to edit posts, everyone always complains when they get edited. I wish people would just start their posts with the words "***mod edit***" so it saves us the work since thats what it ends up saying pretty quick anyway. Please, let the mods do their job and don't add fuel to the fire. --Mike]*


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, I guess you didn't see the part where they said knock it off???


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

*[Mod Edit]* ;-)  [Mod Edit: That wasnt a mod edit ]

I'd rather see a thread locked than have Mods edit posts. Let the reader's see what was written, and by whom, that way we are free to decide for ourselves who has class/character and who is just a jerk. 






Andy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The mods are on FIRE today.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Andy Andrews said:


> *[Mod Edit]* ;-)  [Mod Edit: That wasnt a mod edit ]
> 
> I'd rather see a thread locked than have Mods edit posts. Let the reader's see what was written, and by whom, that way we are free to decide for ourselves who has class/character and who is just a jerk
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who cares??? This isn't your office job where you are supposed to be working.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The 2 most annoying requests are "please remove my account" and "please delete all my posts". I am the only one who can remove accounts, and I do not do that, and I refuse to waste my time deleting old posts for people. If you don't want to continue posting, then quietly leave.

You are leaving because of something Jeff said, which was on the harsh side. The mods told him to knock it off, end of story. If it hurt your feelings then so be it, but we did our job. Otherwise, read and learn, maybe that newbie status will upgrade itself.

Andy, we have 3 choices when it comes to these matters.

1. Lock the thread.

2. Edit the crap out of the thread and let it keep going.

3. Don't do anything.

And the results?

1. Everyone keeps complaining about locked threads on topics that could be interesting if some people don't mouth off and stir things up unneccesarily. The text that gets edited out is always text that is irrelivent to dog training or the thread, so therefore the only people who want to see what was there are people who enjoy chaos (see option 3 for alternative outlets for this craving), and the people who the personal comments were directed at. If it's really that important to the latter, then PM me, usually edited posts are saved for the amusement of other mods 

2. A few people complain because some dumb personal comments were removed.

3. This forum turns into every other forum out there, a free for all where people can insult eachother all day long. If thats what you like, there's 100's of other forums out there that are exactly like that, take your pick.


----------

